# Any advice for moving my frogs.



## crashnt20 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, i have been in the frog hobby for about 6 months and have really become obsessed with this hobby. So anyway I have a 75 gallon frog tank with 24 poison dart frogs living in it. So in one month i am packing everything up and moving accross the country from California to Ohio. Any advice for when i throw the frog tank into the back of my truck. How should i transport my frogs. Any advice for how to save my moss and other plants. Let me know.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I think that I'd recommend getting some tupperware or something of the like and put the frogs in and keep them in the cab of the truck so they don't cool down. As for saving plants, that might be more difficult. I'd try wrapping the tank in towels or something like that to help keep it insulated.

Another note, though. 24 frogs in a 75 gallon is far too many. Remember, the general rule is one frog per five gallons. So max in that tank would be 15, though 10-12 would probably be a better number. I'd look into getting another tank when you move. Too many frogs in the tank will result in stressed frogs.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'd unplant the tank and put all of the plants & moss in a plastic tub, then group the frogs into twos or threes and put them in seperate plastic tubs. 

Where in Ohio are you moving? There are alot of good froggers in this state.


----------



## crashnt20 (Dec 28, 2006)

> Well, I think that I'd recommend getting some tupperware or something of the like and put the frogs in and keep them in the cab of the truck so they don't cool down.


Thanks for the advice, i was told to put each frog into a small container that is just big enough for them and some orchid moss stuff, so they dont jump and hurt themselves, but now im concerned i was giving incorrect advice from my pet store. My big concern is the plants in the tank, i am debating between wrapping the tank in blankets or pulling them all out and putting them in the cab. 



> Where in Ohio are you moving? There are alot of good froggers in this state.


I am moving to Dover, OH its a small town between Cleavland and Columbus. I was extremely excited to see all of the poeple from Ohio, i was afraid i wouldnt be able to get more frogs.



> Another note, though. 24 frogs in a 75 gallon is far too many. Remember, the general rule is one frog per five gallons. So max in that tank would be 15, though 10-12 would probably be a better number. I'd look into getting another tank when you move. Too many frogs in the tank will result in stressed frogs


So 1 Frog per 5 gallons, that sucks, my reptile store told me that i would be fine with 25 frogs in that tank. To bad i didnt find this site earlier. Luckley i have plenty of other thanks to split them up into. Thanks for the help, this place is great for helpful advice. Thanks again


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

well i think a small container just barely big enough for them is best for a day tops i believe it would be better to give them something a little bit bigger for a trip from cal. to ohio i would also pull all the frogs out for fear of plants wood or anything falling on top of them

are all 24 frogs leucomelas?or is there more then one varriety in there

anyways its a beautiful tank and i hope the move goes well


----------



## crashnt20 (Dec 28, 2006)

> are all 24 frogs leucomelas?or is there more then one varriety in there


Nope i only have 
4 Chocolate D. Leucomelas
2 Orange D. Leucomelas
2 D. Leucomelas

and the rest are
1 D. Patricia
1 D. Pumilio Gold
1 D. Pumilio Red
1 D. Pumilio
1 D. Tinctorious Cobalt
1 Cb. Yellowback
2 D. Auratus
1 D. Auratus
2 D. Azureus
1 Cb. Blue Sipalwini
1 Campana Auratus
1 D. Citronella
2 D. Quinquevittatus


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

you may want to sepperate the different species and mophs as interbreeding is highly frowned apon in the pdf hobby, even breeding the different auratus or pumilio morphs together is frowned apon. i would try and figure out what the different auratus and pumilio morphs are and sepperate them acordingly.
another reason why is the pumilio and tinctorius (patricia, cobalt, yellowback, blue sip and azureus) can be very territorial and eventually lead to the deaths of their tankmates


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

That's quite the collection. Definitely split them up into the different species and morphs. I'd say that if you didn't want to have 16 different tanks, you could sell some of them and/or trade some of them and narrow it down to a few species/morphs.


----------



## crashnt20 (Dec 28, 2006)

> Definitely split them up into the different species and morphs.


DAMN!! I am so mad at my pet store. Here they were selling me all these cool different frogs to "enhance the look of my tank" and now I am going to have problems with them. So should i just pick the three species that i like and try to trade the rest for some of the same. Will i have a problem with all of the Leucomelas. Should i just stick with the chocolate ones? let me know. Thanks you guys.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

The easiest ones will be the leucs, tincs, and auratus. With the tincs, the issue is that they're rather territorial, so you could only really have a trio and be okay. Auratus tend to be shy. Leucs are nice, bold, and hardy and a good beginning frog. I'm not sure what orange leucs are (do you mean banded?), but if you happen to choose leucs, you'll have to go with one morph. I've heard issues with the banded leucs not breeding very easily.

I imagine you could fairly easily get rid of the frogs that you've got and narrow it down to a couple species/morphs.

You also have to remember that pet stores, ultimately, are a business, and while some can be good at giving you advise on how to take care of pets, they're all interested in making money.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

I can absolutely not believe what some stores/people will do just to make a sale and keep them coming back for more. Unbelieveable that they would recommend that it's ok to keep all those different morphs, species, etc. all in one tank that is way too small for that number of frogs. How long have you been keeping them this way? Have you had any die yet? Just wondering...nothing against you, as one would think you could trust a person or entity in the business.

Take care,
Kristen


----------



## crashnt20 (Dec 28, 2006)

> Unbelieveable that they would recommend that it's ok to keep all those different morphs, species, etc. all in one tank that is way too small for that number of frogs.


That is so funny, i actually special ordered this tank from them so that i could increase my number of frogs from 12 to 25. I love it, they actually recomended these frogs to me. :x oh well live and learn.



> How long have you been keeping them this way?


I just finished the tank about 3 weeks ago, so luckly they haven't been in there that log.



> Have you had any die yet?


None in my new tank.



> The easiest ones will be the leucs, tincs, and auratus.


I was thinking of the Leucs, Patricia, and Citrinella and Azureus. What do you think


Here is what the Orange Leucs look like.
















They look exactly like normal Leucs but they have an orange tint to them.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i believe the orange is the same as the standard and are ok to breed together
just make sure you dont breed the citronella, azureus, or patricia together as they are different tinctorius morphs


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I've got an "orange" leuc and it never even occurred to me that that's what you meant, lol. Yes, the orange ones can be bred with the yellower ones to my knowledge.

Patricia, Citronella, and Azureus are all in the tinc complex, so they're all potentially territorial and will be housed in smaller groups. If you're okay with that, you'll love them, I'm sure. They're all known to be bold.

It really depends on what you're looking for. If you're looking for "lots of frogs" in a tank, leucs, auratus, and galacs are all good candidates. If you're looking for personality, visibility, and boldness, the tincs, leucs, galacs, some pumilio are all going to be good choices. If you're looking for color, tincs are great (though most all are very colorful, tincs have a nice variety of color).


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, that tank is like... I dunno... throwing together all of WWF on Big Brother. Scary.

Yeah, I'd probably go with keeping the Leucs, a species of tincs, and the auratus. That'll give you some nice variety plus some time to learn the nuances of the hobby. There are many people in Ohio that are great hobbyists, and would probably be more than happy to assist you in the organization of your collection. I'd separate out the quinquevitattus and pumilio asap, however, as they'll be most affected by the territoriality of the other frogs. Then again, I've seen pictures of a pumilio wrestling a tinc, so who knows... 

But I'd definantly pull those two asap, and place them in spacey tupperwares for a temporary home. Otherwise, just keep an eye on the rest for fighting before your move.

Good luck with everything, and keep us posted!


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

wow... your pet store sold quinquevittatus :shock:


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

joeyo90 said:


> wow... your pet store sold quinquevittatus :shock:


Pumilio too... I kinda wish my pet store would sell them... But not at outrageously inflated prices...


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

well the one pet store by me sells pumilio but prices on all their darts are really marked up (ex. $70 for leucomelas last i checked) but i thought quinqs were more rare then that :?


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

If you want to get rid of the Quinqs before you move i may be interested. :wink: Also what pet store is this and where is it located?


----------



## crashnt20 (Dec 28, 2006)

> If you want to get rid of the Quinqs before you move i may be interested. Also what pet store is this and where is it located?


Looks like i might be getting rid of most of my guys, i think i might put most of them in the trade section. Im deciding which ones i want to keep and i am going to either trade or sell the others. But deffinetly the Quinqs will be available soon. Let me know if you are interested. I will deffinetly trade them for Azuras. Also the pet store is located in the San Fernando Valley, its called Exotic Life, the owner and manager are really nice and into frogs, but now im a little concerned learning what i have learned today.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

are you sure its a quinquevittatus? (speaking of the pics in you trading post) he looks like a phyllobates vittatus to me in which case they are good begginer frogs
here is a comparrison

quinquevittatus

P vittatus

(hope you dont mind me using a link to one of your pics josh)


----------



## crashnt20 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah you guys are right, I thought the guy at the pet shop said it was a quinquevittatus. But you are deffinetly right its a P vittatus. Thanks.


----------

